# Merckx AX/EX/Majestic ti question



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Anyone know offhand what size front derailleur clamp fits a Merckx ti frame? I've got the AX model. Looking for a new front derailleur and I'm baffled by the various sizes of clamps, as the frame does not have a braze-on. I don't have calipers to measure, but eyeballing it seems to be 31.75 mm or 35 mm, that is 1-1/4 or 1-3/8. Hard to measure precisely without calipers.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> Anyone know offhand what size front derailleur clamp fits a Merckx ti frame? I've got the AX model. Looking for a new front derailleur and I'm baffled by the various sizes of clamps, as the frame does not have a braze-on. I don't have calipers to measure, but eyeballing it seems to be 31.75 mm or 35 mm, that is 1-1/4 or 1-3/8. Hard to measure precisely without calipers.


31.8

The seatpost is a 27.2


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

backinthesaddle said:


> 31.8
> 
> The seatpost is a 27.2


My Merckx AX requires a 35mm clamp and a 27.2mm seatpost. This I am 100% sure of.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks. I keep finding good deals on Dura Ace or Ultegra front derailleurs, but they are always the wrong size (too small). Too bad the frame doesn't have a braze-on. That would make it much simpler.

Another AX question: The fork rake for this frame should be 43, right? Mine is a size 57. My 57 Corsa has a 43 rake, so I'm assuming the AX does as well. Since Merckx didn't make the forks for their ti bikes, you see them with a lot of different forks. I am considering changing my fork, and just want to make sure I've got the right rake if I come across a good deal on one (hopefully an Ouzo Pro).


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> Thanks. I keep finding good deals on Dura Ace or Ultegra front derailleurs, but they are always the wrong size (too small). Too bad the frame doesn't have a braze-on. That would make it much simpler.
> 
> Another AX question: The fork rake for this frame should be 43, right? Mine is a size 57. My 57 Corsa has a 43 rake, so I'm assuming the AX does as well. Since Merckx didn't make the forks for their ti bikes, you see them with a lot of different forks. I am considering changing my fork, and just want to make sure I've got the right rake if I come across a good deal on one (hopefully an Ouzo Pro).


It might be easier to run a 35mm clamp adapter with a braze-on FD... I will check my parts bin for one tonight.

Here is mine with a Wound Up fork.... it rides better than it looks....


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

HR, Is that your Giordana for sale on eBay? Sweet bike. I thought about getting one of those when I bought my Merckx Corsa, but the head tube is too short for me. Other than that, the geometry is almost identical to a Merckx. How does the ride compare?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=140092825561&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> HR, Is that your Giordana for sale on eBay? Sweet bike. I thought about getting one of those when I bought my Merckx Corsa, but the head tube is too short for me. Other than that, the geometry is almost identical to a Merckx. How does the ride compare?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=140092825561&rd=1&rd=1


I am listing it for a friend of mine so I have never ridden it myself. He really liked it, but he has primarily been riding his Colnago Dream so the Giordana hasn't gotten any saddle time in years.

If any RBR'rs would like to make an offer on the whole bike, frame only, group, or whatever, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

handsomerob said:


> I am listing it for a friend of mine so I have never ridden it myself. He really liked it, but he has primarily been riding his Colnago Dream so the Giordana hasn't gotten any saddle time in years.
> 
> If any RBR'rs would like to make an offer on the whole bike, frame only, group, or whatever, please PM me. Thanks.


From the eBay ad

" I would personally re-wrap the bars in black"

Sacrilege.

I thought we had been through this?!?


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> From the eBay ad
> 
> " I would personally re-wrap the bars in black"
> 
> ...



Come on now TMB... white wrap on this paint scheme is a bit of a stretch. Besides if you bling out the tires a bit, black wrap would be perfecto.

You wanna make an offer?? you can put whatever color you like on it... :thumbsup:


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Seriously, Merckx lovers should take a long look at this bike. The geometry is nearly identical to Merckx century frames.


----------

